# Lobeycat



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Everyone, I have some bad news.  Rich, aka Lobeycat has passed away.  It was this morning.  I'm not sure how to say something like this.  I am still in shock, but very upset.  I spoke to a friend of his on the phone, who said his daughter called her this morning.  He raised his daughter by himself.  Please pray for her and keep her in your thoughts.  

 He was one of my best friends.  I knew he had recent trouble with his heart, but I thought he would be okay.  He loved antique bottles so much.  He loved his friends here.  He was always boosting me up, and encouraging me.  His morals and values were so good.  If anyone would be in Heaven, it is him.  

 He was not even 50.  I guess I will come back on here later.  Thanks to everyone who was a good friend to him.  He served our country in The Marines.  He is at peace now.

 Lauren


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 1, 2011)

Very  sad  news-----God  bless  him and his family.


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2011)

This world will not be as funny,as bright,as cool,as friendly,as kick ass...with my BRO. "COOL CAT"GONE!![&o] JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm feeling a very empty spot right now[]...Thanks Laur for starting this post...Lobey was one of the first people I ever interacted with on this site,...under his harsh and sometimes sarcastic veneer, he was a truly good person, and always willing to help someone out. What can be said in a few sentences?  Not enough!  R.I.P Lobes...I hope you're in a better place now.


----------



## peejrey (Jun 1, 2011)

> If anyone would be in Heaven, it is him


 For Sure!
  I'll keep him, and his family in my thoughts....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> This world will not be as funny,as bright,as cool,as friendly,as kick ass...with my BRO. "COOL CAT"GONE!![&o] JAMIE


 

 Well said Jamie...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

One of Rich's all time favorite bands.  This song is for him.  

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 1, 2011)

wow sad news. He was a very nice guy if you took the time to get to know him. I had nothing but good experience with him over the years.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish I could quit crying. Rich was the best friend I never met. He always seemed to know just the right thing to say to someone when they needed to be picked up. I remember when we posted pictures of us as children on here. RIch took the picture I submitted and fixed the crease that was in it. He always made me smile. My heart is breaking for his daughter. I know this pain all too well. Wish I could be there for her. Nothing can take the place of your dad, when you're "Daddy's Little Girl". I'm sure she knows how much he loved her. I just hope it brings her a measure of comfort to know how well loved he was. RIP Lobeycat! This one is gonna be hard to get over. I'll keep you in my heart forever. You won't be forgotten. By the way, this is Nina under Jamie's login.
 http://youtu.be/C3uaXCJcRrE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, that is sad. I know life doesn't always make sense but....
 I'm at a loss...again.
 Take and give my heart to all.
 Eric


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh gosh!  How very, very sad.  I didn't always agree with lobey and thought there were times where he was brutally honest but there were many times he made me laugh so hard I was in tears.  Well I'm in tears now, but not the good kind.  I know he was a patriot, a single dad, a lover of bottles and fine cuisine.  If you were his friend he had your back, that's for sure.  I've been having a hard time thinking of how to do a post about just losing my dad last week but he had a full, full life and although I bet Rich had a fuller life in his short years than many of us will ever get this is sad, sad news indeed.  Please wait to comment on my dad until I do my post and keep this thread all about our friend Rich.  Rest in peace friend.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 1, 2011)

How sad.  He will be missed here and we were only a small part of his life.  I know his family and friends will miss him terribly.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2011)

His posts would crack me up. I always had a good laugh no matter how I looked at it.
 Strange thing but you always hear how things come in threes. 

 R.I.P. Bearswede, 808 Earl and Lobeycat


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow.

 It was pretty clear that we didn't ever really get along, but I still respected him and his unabashed irreverence. I really hope that his daughter can handle this trauma.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

His daughter will take comfort, I'm sure, in reading all of your nice posts.  I sent her a link.  She is a sweetheart, just like her dad.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, this is horrible, tragic news. Another member has left us. I always admired Lobey's brutally honest sarcasm. RIP.


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sad to hear this. I could obviously only know Lobey through the Forum, but I always enjoyed the cut & thrust of his exchanges.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 1, 2011)

Rest in peace, my dear friend Rich.
 I'm completely devastated by this...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 1, 2011)

Apparently Lobey didn't want me to forget him, so he died on my birthday. He's still written the funniest thing I've ever read on this forum and I would post a link, but it might offend some, so I'll keep it to myself.  I'll never forget his marriage proposal out of the blue in my mill post... like that would happen, with him wanting to turn it into a house[8|]... I will really miss his sarcasm... which I think I managed to stay clear of being a victim of... while I tried to stay out of political debates on here, sometimes I'd sneak on just to read what he wrote. Wish he would've skipped watching FOX News so much... I don't think it was good for his blood pressure. (I know it's not good for mine.) We had some fun conversations on here and elsewhere and I will truly miss him more than I can express. My deepest sympathies go out to his family. (And to all of us - his online family.)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn. I liked him..........a lot.


----------



## mtgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

When I read the post, I stopped and took a deep breathe and stared at the page, thinking no, not true. My deepest sympathies to his daughter and other family and friends, and you too Red, thank you for the post. I have been going on this site for about 3-4 years now. Lobby was one of the regulars and helped me to post pictures. I also read some of the cooking receips, like the noodles, it was a while ago.I was given many laughs and giggles on this forum from him, and learned much, not just about bottles but in his passing too. I think of him as one who stood his ground even in the biggest mixes that have come to the forum.I will miss him on the forum. Nice tribute for him of the Red Sox. God Bless you Rich.   Kim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 1, 2011)

words cannot say how we all feel ,too many losses lately,maybe we should start a thread for passed members so we can remember them in their prime,RIP Lobeycat ,you will be missed.[]


----------



## annie44 (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that we have lost another member of this forum.  My thoughts are with those of you who knew him, as I know this is a painful loss.


----------



## mtgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Please forgive the error with the spelling of Lobey. I did it to him once and he was very fast to correct it, it was funny then, I think it was to happened here. Respectfully, Kim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 1, 2011)

If anyone complained, you could have just said it was an inside joke between you & Lobey.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 1, 2011)

[]I had my political battles with the man,but I respect people who dont waver with their own beliefs and you always knew whre Rich was coming from.Like cobaltbot said he could sure make you laugh. At the end of the day he was a hard working single parent who was proud of his daughter, the Red Sox and this place.He helped me with an antique picture once and I am forever greatfull for it.This has been a tough month here at antique-bottles.net.Of the three members who have passed away I coresponded with Rich the most but saw the others post a lot here also.This place wont be the same with out him that's for sure.I am very sad and in disbelief.God rest your soul Rich you will be missed by all.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2011)

*Are you freackin kidding me!!
  omg I just read this and got chills,I loved that guy like a brother,very very upset sad and pissed wtf is going on here with everyone dieing ?  I know people die,but its like the domino effect on ABN.  
 GOD BE WITH YA LOBE,YOU WERE A GOOD SOUL.[]
*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I wish I could quit crying. Rich was the best friend I never met. He always seemed to know just the right thing to say to someone when they needed to be picked up. I remember when we posted pictures of us as children on here. RIch took the picture I submitted and fixed the crease that was in it. He always made me smile. My heart is breaking for his daughter. I know this pain all too well. Wish I could be there for her. Nothing can take the place of your dad, when you're "Daddy's Little Girl". I'm sure she knows how much he loved her. I just hope it brings her a measure of comfort to know how well loved he was. RIP Lobeycat! This one is gonna be hard to get over. I'll keep you in my heart forever. You won't be forgotten. By the way, this is Nina under Jamie's login.
> http://youtu.be/C3uaXCJcRrE


 
 mE TO MAN i wish i could stop,  i  DONT cry much  he was a good friend


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 1, 2011)

I really enjoyed his posts especially some that were humorously off the wall.  So sad we anyone passes let alone so young.  When my time comes, I would prefer to pass quickly as well.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember  when Lobe Photo Shopped  this for me this back in the hay days! The guy always had  my back.
    They were crazy but fun times. I will miss his whacked out sense or humor.


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW! I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY,  THAT I GUESS IM IN SHOCK, YOU WILL BE MISSED, REST IN PEACE!


----------



## cookie (Jun 1, 2011)

I had to do  a double take when I saw this post...Lobey was one of the most entertaining and funniest members of this forum...his picture of Gollum with the flask is one of my favorite posts ..he will be truly missed.  John


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Damn. I liked him..........a lot.


 
 I know he was very fond of you too, Pat.  He loved all his friends here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is an exchange I had with Rich,This was Lobey at his best,quick wit,quick insult,complimentry and humorous all in two sentences. He will be missed[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2011)

Man I am devastated, I can't believe what I am reading here.... we bonded here because we both like to bust chops, and the fact that he was a Red Sawx fan and me a Yankee fan just made that bond stronger......A tear runs down my cheek, even though we never met in person I feel like I've known him forever.

 Keep up that great personality in Heaven buddy, there's a special seat for you there, you can't miss it !!


  I pray for you and your family, and even your Sawx for the rest of this year, YOU WILL BE MISSED.....Jim [][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

On and off the forum, he was a friend to many.  He was one of the most generous, compassionate people I've ever known.  I know every single person who has posted here, was genuinely liked and respected by Rich.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a great picture of him, making pasta, back in 2007.  I remember him sharing his sauce recipe with us.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2011)

I always thought he looked like "Joey" on friends []


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2011)

Being a guy nearing 50 who has had a previous heart problem this really hits home, make sure to tell your family and friends you love them every chance you get because you never know....Gonna miss you Lobes !!!
        Jim


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 1, 2011)

SAD TO HEAR....RIP LOBEY!!!


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW! This is so sad! He will be truly missed! Even though I never met him, I will miss him. He made me laugh my A** off on here many times. RIP LOBEY!


----------



## towhead (Jun 1, 2011)

Am at a loss for words....[] -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jun 1, 2011)

Lobey wrote a really funny story-sometime-maybe in the past year on here....one that made you spit your coffee out in the morning....something about answering the door to the mailman or something....had gotten a package in the mail.... tried to find it, anybody know what I'm talking about?  ....would like to see it again, if anyone can find it!  -Julie


----------



## kwalker (Jun 1, 2011)

What a guy...it's crazy to think how he was such a huge help to me and so many others. He won't be forgotten for sure.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 1, 2011)

*I've used up nearly a whole box of kleenex today. Every time I stop to think I just start crying again. He gave Jamie and me some great recipes. I especially love his pizza recipe. Because of him, I've become a great Italian cook. He always made me smile, and as I said earlier, He was the Best Friend I never met. He always kept me in stitches. I loved to read his posts, both here and on Facebook. Our most recent conversation was over a post and link he had on facebook concerning the recent reports that the Rapture was going to happen on May 21st. Time is so short! I had hoped that Jamie and I might one day get to meet him. I guess it wan't meant to be. I wrote this today about him and posted it on his Facebook wall. I'd like to share it here as well:*[/size

*]The sun seems darker, but Heaven shines.
 You've passed into eternally time,
 Where rivers of bottles flow past at a glance,
 And sweet music plays while you sing and dance.
 Your sorrows have past.
 ...Ours have just begun.
 We'll remember you always.
 Hope you're having fun.
 RIP MY FRIEND!*

*YOU WILL BE REMEMBERED AND YOU WILL BE MISSED.*


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Angelpeace
> 
> *I've used up nearly a whole box of kleenex today. Every time I stop to think I just start crying again. He gave Jamie and me some great recipes. I especially love his pizza recipe. Because of him, I've become a great Italian cook. He always made me smile, and as I said earlier, He was the Best Friend I never met. He always kept me in stitches. I loved to read his posts, both here and on Facebook. Our most recent conversation was over a post and link he had on facebook concerning the recent reports that the Rapture was going to happen on May 21st. Time is so short! I had hoped that Jamie and I might one day get to meet him. I guess it wan't meant to be. I wrote this today about him and posted it on his Facebook wall. I'd like to share it here as well:*[/size
> 
> ...


 VERY NICE!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2011)

I first heard this grim news[:'(] early today at work from my lovely wife Laur,...It's now 12 hours later and I'm even more devastated as it  really sinks in. I've been laughing, (as I remember a particularly hilarious story he once told me about civil war reenactors that he'd buddied up to to sell his slicks to, (It required him dressing up too) and how they had burned poison ivy to clear their camp, and all their heads ballooning up from breathing in the smoke! and how he first thought he was hallucinating from the hard cider,as he looked around the fire that night... OMG funny!)[] Then I start crying again when I realize that he's really, really gone.[X(] Then I remember the time I rinsed an R.R.R. Radway bottle that I'd dug at the Buchanan Farm,...It had ice cold spring water inside it and cracked!..I was SO happy to dig one cause I always thought they were very cool and never had dug one. I was REALLY bummed at myself for being too hasty, and had mentioned it here on ABN............Lobey surprised me by sending me one in the mail a few days later! A class act Lobey was. Rock on Lobes!                           
                                                                  I'll really miss him around here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Lobey wrote a really funny story-sometime-maybe in the past year on here....one that made you spit your coffee out in the morning....something about answering the door to the mailman or something....had gotten a package in the mail.... tried to find it, anybody know what I'm talking about?  ....would like to see it again, if anyone can find it!  -Julie


 
 I remember, Julie.  I think it was a package from Osia (Pat).


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm pretty sure it was his Christmas gift from Pat last year...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Nina, that was beautiful.  I remember when he fixed that picture of you.  I have just been crying on and off all day.  Reading these posts makes me feel better.  

 Recently, I had to give my cat some pills for a few days.  I commented that he was so good about taking them and never bit or scratched.  Rich said he was such a sweet cat, because I was so sweet.  That really touched me, as pretty much everything he wrote did.  Sure, he was sarcastic and could verbally kick someone's ass on here, but he was a kind, good-hearted person.  He was always there to pick me up, when I was feeling down, or to cheer me on.  Of course, I have Joe and my mom and friends to do that too, but Rich was also very special.  

 I hope his daughter knows I am always here for her.  Rich was the kind of father every man should be.  

 I'm not sure who I'll talk to, sometimes, or who I'll trade recipes with, or who will make a comment that makes me laugh really hard, or who will tell me other things.  Like I said, I have my family, my best friend Rachel, and other friends, but what will I do when the person who was always there to talk to is gone.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 2, 2011)

My Word......... First the Swede and now the Lobester. My Word....... Your humor that many people did not understand will be missed. His daughter has my prayers. Kelley


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 2, 2011)

Freakin Lobey![8D]

 Facebook info




 Religious Views







 

*Pretty much dead inside*[/align][/align][/align][/align][/ul][/align]
 He still manages to pull off classic Lobey wit today. He's gotta be laughing his a** off about that one right now. 

 As sad as I feel right now, I am so glad I had the chance to get to know him.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. That picture is perfect.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 2, 2011)

I was unfortunate to learn early that we are not guarenteed a single day on this earth, but it also taught me to cherish every moment with dear family and friends. Rich knew that my dad died a couple of days after my birthday and was buried on Christmas eve. Every year he made a point of writing to remind me that no matter how young I was, my dad knew I loved him and that my dad loved me. He seemed to understand how much that pain hurt and how nearly 50 years later, I still am not over it. I will miss not hearing from him this year, but I will never forget his kind words. I think he understood how I felt because he had so much love for his own daughter. DAMN! With so many bad, stupid people in this world, why did Lobe have to leave us! WE NEED HIM! We need his biting wit, his keen insightfulness, his compassion, and his knowledge. I need my FRIEND![]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 2, 2011)

I still can't believe it ! 
 God speed Lobes ! 
 I'm just speechless !


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2011)

It is the time. In the last few months I have not only lost bottle buds here on the forum but also around town along with my mom and mother in law is dying of lung cancer. Bear sent me an email just before he passed but he and Lobes are not really gone as long as you all remember him.

 In all 8 friends and my mom have passed and 3 more tried their very best to. My bud Joe, whose wit would remind you of Lobey...believe me it would, had a massive heart attach and was given no chance for even another day. They forgot to tell Joe that and he is home now recovering. They claim he is the hospitals miracle man.

 You never know when so be ready always. Tell your friends and family you love them as often as you can.

 I miss you all and can't wait to get my shoulders repaired so I can type for more than just a few mins.

 Semper Fi Lobes...we will be along shortly.


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2011)

I had not been on the forum but a day or two when I first heard from LOBEY.It was an insult he gave me![8D][WELCOME TO THE FORUM!![]] We went round and round for a while there,but then....we started realising how we had much more in common then we did differences.[besides bottles] 

 We got closer and closer....

 I wrote him just a few days ago about a little bobble head doll I have.[it sits in front of me now] It is a RED SOX doll...I did not notice he had responded to my question till today...I never got to tell him it was not much as we don't have alot of "things" but I wanted him to have it...damn

 No matter how long we live or how old those that we live are..when they leave it always hurt...and this hurts so very very much...

 I did get a feeling of peace from my LORD today letting me know all was cool with my good bud,but I stll hurt.Even JESUS cried when some one died long ago,so I know HE understands.MAY GOD HELP US ALL ANDHELP US REMEMBER THE GREAT THINGS OUR LOBES GAVE US!

 He was not a fence setter...you knew where you stood with him,he was not afraid of a fight and we all loved him for it or couldn't stand him for that...but I have seen respect come even from those that did not like what he would say..a straight shooter...I loved him for that and want to be more like that...he taught me alot!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2011)

I LOVE YOU ALL!!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2011)

lobeycat
  		   		  Super Member


  		  [align=center][/align]
  		  Posts:  6697
  		  Joined:  9/8/2003 
 From:  RED SOX Nation
 Status: offline 		   		 	   	     		                                            			 As usual Rickmeister I'm not playing. Just showing the girls how it's done. I'm your official cheerleader.  
  Hi Boyzzzz 




 Attachment (1) 			 								 			 			 


 _____________________________

http://youtu.be/YkdOqdpSc0A makes a man cry it does lol.


 Im gonna miss that guy


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I LOVE YOU ALL!!!JAMIE


 Right back at ya Jamie....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2011)

> I miss you all and can't wait to get my shoulders repaired so I can type for more than just a few mins.


Thanks for chiming in Warren. This has really been a disturbing spring here on the forum. I'm sure Lobey's reading this and like all of us have been wondering how you've been.


----------



## towhead (Jun 2, 2011)

FOUND IT !!!!  MY FAVORITE LOBEY POST !  -jULIE

 I'm just sitting here minding my own business, dividing X amount of minutes into Y amount of ham pounds, wondering if apriot preserves and brown sugar will make a nice glaze while simultaneously pondering how many red velvet cupcakes with cream cheese frosting a human body can ingest before puking and me doorbell rings. This annoying ding donging also snaps me out of a muderous rage that's been building towards Charlie for a few weeks for having the audacity to interject himself unto certain hoilday traditions in such a presumptuous manner. 

 So I go to the door hoping against hope that there's a psychotic madman on the other side ready to take my life and stop this holidaying and see instead the smiling face of my postman. In my cluttered mind state I must have stared slack jawed at his doughy, pasty face for a bit longer than was comfortable for him because he raised his arms holding a package and said Merry Chritmas. For just a second I saw vividly in my mind those arms raising and pointing a .45 point blank at my forehead. I took the package from him like it was a dream and slowly closed the door on his still talking face. Merry Christmas dumbbell I thought to myself as I floated back into the living room. 

 As I sat and placed the package on my knees in one fluid motion my attention was caught by a show on TV about the impending doom that will undoubtably befall us all come 2012. How long has this been on I thought. A bearded gentleman sitting in a manor type library that was clearly a studio set was jibbering about Aztec calendars and crystal skulls. His latest book was sitting on a well dressed studio end table next to him. He looked for all the world like a sleazy car salesman. I thought that look of smugness would vanish in an instant if I could get my hands around his throat and lift him straight out of that very distinguished looking leather chair. The barking laughter that came out of my gob scared me slightly so I turned the TV off. 

 My attention was then turned to the cold cube of a box sitting on my lap. What a strange thing this is sitting there. Why on earth would someone send me such a cold box. I have boxes to spare in the attic I thought, but hey you can never have too many boxes right? More things to store the heads of crystal skull jabbering car salesmen and thread jumping forum members in, nice! 

 I then noticed the writing. It appears the person who sent it put their address on the top. Good show! I'll have to thank my no longer mysterious benefactor fot this nifty headbox. The name read Yustaff Bustone? Buttones? Buttwad? Reading glasses are called for here! Joseph Buttone? Who the hell is.....Oh wait a minute! I know Joe! How thoughtful of him to send me a Charlieheadbox! Shame he taped it all up though, heads get slippery, I better open it now so there be no fumbling. 

 This Christmas tale could go on for awhile but I have to get supper ready..... 
 I just want to thank Joe and his lovely wife Lauren for remembering me at this time of year! Your thoughtfulness humbles me. I have never had a finer group of friends than I have right here on the old ABF! And Charlie you are at the very top! Great work on the Secret Santa! 

 These two beautiful people sent me two bottles from two of their digs they posted right here on the forum. A spotless Druggist from their home town and a very lovely Carter's Extract of Smartweed (always wanted one!) I will cherish them always! Sitting right under the tree front and center along with the note as I type. And by god they make the tree a little brighter! My love to you both and a very Merry Christmas! The people here are some of the best I know!


----------



## towhead (Jun 2, 2011)

The whole post:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-365311/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#365311 

 -Julie


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a classic Lobey post.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2011)

I only new Lobey from the site. This is sad news indeed. He will be missed.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, Julie, for posting that.  We all have to stick together, guys.  We will get stronger, together.  We've had way too many losses on this forum.  As Nina said, why does God have to take such a good person?  Keep your comments coming, it helps immensely.  I feel not so alone in losing a friend when I come on here and read.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read the news of our beloved forum member Lobeycat this morning. I actually came on to check on Lobeycat to see if he had survived the storm and to see how others in MA were doing. My heart goes out to his daughter, family, and closest friends at this difficult time. We are all but hanging by a thread and can be taken out at any time. That is how fragile life is. Live each hour like it is your last. Live, Laugh and Love! May the Lord wrap his loving arms around his daughter right now and get her through this hardest time. May she find comfort in all the support of family, friends, and this forum.
 Rest in peace Lobey.
 Love, 
 Stardust 

 Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal.  ~From a headstone in Ireland


----------



## kungfufighter (Jun 2, 2011)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 2, 2011)

I guess the older I get the less I am affected by the loss of someone I knew or someone who was close to me. I too have had my losses of those that I thought would live forever, including my daughter who died in 1996 at the tender age of 21. I am now consoled in the feeling that death is a part of life and that nothing truly dies, it just changes form. Unfortunately the ones who suffer most are those who live on because they don't yet understand what death is all about. Has Lobey died? Some say that he has but it is his physical body that has left this earth. His spiritual body continues on as it always has because it is energy and energy cannot be created or destroyed. That is how we are all eternal. We all remember him through his energy. I personally, can't remember one time that Lobey ever commented on one of my posts, nor I his, for that matter. We were like two ships passing in the night and maybe we were fortunate in that no words were ever exchanged between us. Will I miss him? Yes, I too read his posts and was humored and amazed by his witicism. My condolences to those who knew him best and of course to his family who will miss him the most. I hear him laughing for he now knows what this death thing is all about for he has lived it and we are yet but speculating. He is saying that I continue on now as I always have only different. If you can hear me then tell the others what I am saying. I hear him saying, "The report of my death was greatly exagerated."


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> ...why does God have to take such a good person?...


 
 Because there are no good people...

 I'm afraid I never got to meet Lobey.  My loss, from reading the posts of those who did.  I'm particularly grateful for his service to our country.  He could lay it out there for sure.  The only thing that stung me was when he GD'd this or that.  Sure, I've said it when I smashed my finger or something, but then I regret it and ask God for forgiveness, but I'd never type it, no way, no how.  I do hope he had been saved, because we'd all like to see each other again, and like it or not, the only way is to accept Christ as our Savior.  Y'all let loose on me if I've offended anybody, but I'm saved, and I'm going.   The recent and painful string of personal losses is, I hope, a wake up call for those who are lost.  The point is that I want to see my loved ones again, and that includes all of you.

 ...because in the eyes of the Lord, we all are filthy rags, _especially me._


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 2, 2011)

I just saw this and I'm sitting here in shock. 

 This is a quote from a book by Robert Leckie, it's on the back cover. 


AND WHEN HE GETS TO HEAVEN
            TO SAINT PETER HE WILL TELL:
             "ONE MORE MARINE REPORTING,
              SIR I'VE SERED MY TIME IN HELL"


 RIP Marine


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> I guess the older I get the less I am affected by the loss of someone I knew or someone who was close to me. I too have had my losses of those that I thought would live forever, including my daughter who died in 1996 at the tender age of 21. I am now consoled in the feeling that death is a part of life and that nothing truly dies, it just changes form. Unfortunately the ones who suffer most are those who live on because they don't yet understand what death is all about. Has Lobey died? Some say that he has but it is his physical body that has left this earth. His spiritual body continues on as it always has because it is energy and energy cannot be created or destroyed. That is how we are all eternal. We all remember him through his energy. I personally, can't remember one time that Lobey ever commented on one of my posts, nor I his, for that matter. We were like two ships passing in the night and maybe we were fortunate in that no words were ever exchanged between us. Will I miss him? Yes, I too read his posts and was humored and amazed by his witicism. My condolences to those who knew him best and of course to his family who will miss him the most. I hear him laughing for he now knows what this death thing is all about for he has lived it and we are yet but speculating. He is saying that I continue on now as I always have only different. If you can hear me then tell the others what I am saying. I hear him saying, "The report of my death was greatly exagerated."


 
 Very nice post, Dan.  I think your post is spot on.  I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter.  I don't know how a parent copes with something like that, but you are still out there digging and on here, enlightening us with words of wisdom.  God bless you and everyone on here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

Life is eternal, and love is immortal,
 and death is only a horizon;
 and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight.
 ~Rossiter Worthington Raymond


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

In response to Sandchip, I believe in good people.  A stranger seeing you need an extra dollar for your groceries, good samaritans stopping at the scene of an accident to help, doctors and nurses who heal and give compassion to their patients, friends who invite you to their table when you don't have food, people who rescue animals, people who do kind things for others, expecting nothing in return, people serving our country, parents who do everything to help their children... the list goes on...  God wants us all to be happy and sees the goodness we all do.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> I just saw this and I'm sitting here in shock.
> 
> ...


 
 Isn't that the truth?!  I'm no Marine, or in any of the Services, but just from knowing people who have been, I say Amen to that quote.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Eric. Lobey and others send me an email from time to time to make sure I am sill here. I will be for a long time but being bounced so many times  is starting to take it's toll. 

 He had a side that everyone didn't get to see.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Â  I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter.Â  I don't know how a parent copes with something like that, but you are still out there digging and on here, enlightening us with words of wisdom.Â  God bless you and everyone on here.


 
 Nothing will replace the loss of my daughter but I have been fortunate in having been given the opportunity to repair, what I consider, the mistakes that I made with her. She lives on through my son, Kileigh, who came to my wife and I very late in our life. I do things so differently now with him. This is my way of saying to her, forgive me for I didn't know what I was doing back then, but I did the best that I knew how to do with the knowledge that I had at the time.  My daughter's gift to me was that Kileigh likes some of the same things that she and I did together including digging in the dirt. Yes, a part of her lives through him and if each one of us who has had a loved one pass on would observe, I think that they would find someone else who reminds them of that person. Did that person really die then? I think not. Physically yes, but  they continue on through the living. Let the dead bury the dead but let the living live on through those who have a zest for life. Let Lobey live on through each one of us and let his passing remind us of how we should be thankful that our physical bodies are still here doing whatever it is that we do. Let us be thankful of everyone in our lives and let us tell them how important they are to us and most importantly that they are not "filthy rags" but that they are loved by everyone, everything and the most high!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be thankful of everyone in our lives and let us tell them how important they are to us and most importantly that they are not "filthy rags" but that they are loved by everyone, everything and the most high!


 
 Yes, if God created us in his own image, then we are nothing so terrible.  Lobey would have certainly responded differently than most of us to that statement!!  This makes me miss him even more.  Who is going to be there with a quick-witted, answer to something like that, now?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Thanks Eric. Lobey and others send me an email from time to time to make sure I am sill here. I will be for a long time but being bounced so many times  is starting to take it's toll.
> 
> He had a side that everyone didn't get to see.


 
 I'm so glad you're back, Cap!  Everyone asks about you on here.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes indeed, it's great to hear from you Cappy!! I keep wondering if there's a way to make typing easier on your shoulders.. maybe a keyboard on your lap? Please find a way, cause we really miss you around here!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Laur - you've clearly never seen me after I've made my way out of the dump! I agree, though, and I miss his response. 
 Love you all... except maybe one or two of you![]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Â  Who is going to be there with a quick-witted, answer to something like that, now?Â


 
 We all are. That is his gift to all of us. He set the stage. Now it's up to all of us to continue where he left off. When my daughter died I was distraught to say the least and started asking questions like, Where are you? Why did you leave me? Where are you now? I started hearing answers to these questions and more and wrote what I thought I was hearing.  No, I didn't actually hear voices but I wrote down what I thought were answers to the questions that I was asking. I wrote that she never left me and she was right there by my side where she has always been. The where gets a little more complicated and it has taken me some 15 years to try to explain. Even though I still miss her terribly, as many have expressed how they will miss Lobey, I feel that she and I continue to communicate, to some extent, to this day. Maybe we will be able to communicate and respond as he would have to a particular post, and therefore keep his memory alive. No, there will never be another Lobey and that is as it should be. RIP? Somehow, I don't think that he will ever Rest In Peace. His energy is just too active. Maybe Go In Peace is more like it. Not Go as in Go Away but as in Always On The Go! Yes, Go in Peace my Brother and let everyone that you meet know that there are still many bottles to be dug and admired.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 2, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, Lobey was my favorite forum member. Not to diminish anyone else here I am fond of, and there are many of you.. and I am very fond of you folks, trust me! Lobeycat's comments (on and off the board) were a huge part of my becoming a regular here and I miss the man terribly. His legacy and spirit will remain with me, and many of you as well, I am sure.
 One thing I really hope.. although it's a ways off yet.. is that we remember his Secret Santa creation and keep the tradition in his honor in particular.. 
 He wanted this to be a funny place.. I'll do my best, but right now I'm pretty sad..


----------



## ktbi (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow...I am truly shocked and saddened.  Lobey was a friend.  We traded gifts, and jabs, and we made plans to visit when I make a trip back East, but the thing we shared the most was a deep love and commitment to family! He was abrasive at times, but he always looked you straight in the eye.  Any confrontation with Lobey was head-on, no such thing as an end-around with him - you knew his stand.  I loved and respected him for it. There are not enough Lobey's in the world.  It's a sad day.  He will be missed......

 RIP Mr. Cat......


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 2, 2011)

[] He will be greatly missed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I knew Cap was fine,the flow of craZzy email from him  told me so [8D]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in peace Rich..[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's funny, Dan.  I do that too.  I don't write it down, but I hear myself answering those questions when I think of my grandfather, Lobey, and others.  You have given me a new perspective.  Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think I could live up to his sarcasm and wit, but boy, I sure thought about trying! []


----------



## treasurekidd (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear this terrible news. I only conversed with Lobeycat once or twice, but I always enjoyed reading his posts. He sure sounded like a great guy, and a fellow Red Sox fan too. Rest In Peace Lobeycat, you will be missed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2011)

When someone passes that I am close to, there is always a  strange sign that is sent to me,telling me everything is going to be fine.I feel like that person is around me in some other form,like when my grandmother died it was a huge flock of pidgions that exploded  over the parking lot when everyone was leaving the church,I felt her that day.Then there was the lone "floater" a  dandelion puff that hovered around the church when my brother robs sermon was being said.It  seemed like no one else saw it,maybe they did,but I know it was sent to me through Rob.
  Some people say,"its just a coincidence" or  "hahah your nuts" but I know what I see and feel,It is (them) telling me it is not a bad place to be,it a  wonderful place  don't be afraid. I will always be with you.
     The past week it was hot,muggy,sticky and miserable.Today it was very cool refreshing and breezy,A  drastic change.
    As I  chugged along on my tractor cutting grass at work I had  this thought or you might say a "feeling", maybe Lobe sent me this cool  breezy  day, after all he can make deal's with the big guy now [] "send some nice weather down to sickrick will ya,hes gettin bitchy"[8D]
  Thanx Lobe I'll catch ya later


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

You're completely right, Rick.  My mom said, keep yourself wide open for a sign.  It was a very nice day outside, yesterday, but very windy.  I just felt like that meant something.  Then, there was the tornado right near where he lived.  Today, I was talking with Joe, and a stoneware jug caught my eye that I hadn't really taken notice of before.  Joe thought that one was from NH.  I looked, and it said Haverhill, Mass.  I'm not sure if that's near him, but it was coincidental.  These things may not really mean anything, but I'm still waiting for another sign.  

 Lobey's first bottle that got him started in this hobby, was a Davis Pain Killer.  I remembered him saying that awhile back.  He said that was the first one he brought home.  The last good bottle I found on a dig, was a Davis Pain Killer.  I know they're common, but I was excited to share it with him.  

 Here's to you, Rich.  No more pain.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> You're completely right, Rick.  My mom said, keep yourself wide open for a sign.  It was a very nice day outside, yesterday, but very windy.  I just felt like that meant something.  Then, there was the tornado right near where he lived.  Today, I was talking with Joe, and a stoneware jug caught my eye that I hadn't really taken notice of before.  Joe thought that one was from NH.  I looked, and it said Haverhill, Mass.  I'm not sure if that's near him, but it was coincidental.  These things may not really mean anything, but I'm still waiting for another sign.
> 
> ...


 
 oHH YEAH ,im telling you it does mean something ,when I just read your post I got chills, Dammit!!!  STOP THAT LOBE ![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2011)

I can go on and on,I found this weird butterfly in my hall way--------------------------------------- oh never mind []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 2, 2011)

The last email he sent me turned out to be ominously true.. not sure I want to share it publicly, though.. anyway, I know what you mean, folks!


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 2, 2011)

Today I felt compelled to stop by the cemetery. Itâ€™s something I do on occasion, when Iâ€™m in pain. Been doing it since I was six years old. As I stood at the foot of my parentâ€™s graves, I had the same thought Iâ€™ve had for ages. â€œThere is no comfort here. There never has been, because they are not here.â€
      I got back in the car and sat there with tears running down my face. DAMN Lobey! Youâ€™re a cat. Youâ€™re supposed to have nine lives. Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ve used up a few through the years, but NINE already! I thought, â€œJust let me get home and to the computer. Itâ€™s one of his jokes. Itâ€™s got to be. Iâ€™ll come in and heâ€™ll be on Facebook or ABN laughing and commenting on all our sappy sentiments. Good one, Lobey! You got us! Weâ€™ll all have a good laugh and just be thankful it was a sick joke.â€
      BUTâ€¦â€¦.now Iâ€™m here and once again the pain is all too real. Then I think about all the fun we all had with the supposed RAPTURE on May 21. He posted the funniest link on his Facebook page and Iâ€™m going to include it here when I finish writing. I also thought about the exchange he and Jamie had on that day:
 DANG..WE STILL HERE!!!
 Top of Form 1ï¿¼
 James R Grill but ARE we?????? 
 May 21 at 3:52pm Â· 
 ï¿¼
 Ricky Rick â€Ž5:45pm Jamie. So strap on your foil hat and hang on bud. We're about to be raptured! 
 May 21 at 4:39pm Â·ï¿¼ï¿¼
 Jamie Lindsey GROOVEY!!40 years waiting for this....I told a couple friends bout the RATURE 40 years ago one said to the other"If he starts going up YOU GRAB ONE LEG AND I WILL GRAB THE OTHER"! 
 May 21 at 4:43pm Â· ï¿¼
 Ricky Rick Personally, I'm standing out in the front yard naked to the world holding a sign that reads, Lets Make a Deal. I wanna leave like I came in. Clean shaven and bareass. 
 May 21 at 4:47pm 
 ï¿¼
 Allen Duncan Yall still there? Man this Internet is fast up here!!

 May 21 at 4:56pm Â· WOW! heaven is really cool!Abe Lincoln and me are grooving at a HENDRIX concert and everybody has front row CENTER SEATS!!Wish you were here!Why ain't you....???

 ï¿¼
 James Grill they got wifi there ??cool 
 May 22 at 5:21pm Â· ï¿¼
 James Grill so you took your laptop or what 
 May 22 at 5:23pm ï¿¼
 Jamie Lindsey ES !I am at the ETERNAL WOODSTOCK CONCERT!!Don't gotta worry bout no brown acid here! 
 May 22 at 5:23pm 
 ï¿¼
 James Grill love ya homey 
 May 22 at 5:24pm Â· 

 Jamie Lindsey No man here you can just beam thoughts where ever you want them to go!JANIS ISNOW ON!! 
 May 22 at 5:24pm Â· ï¿¼
 Jamie Lindsey LOVE YOU BACK!! 
 May 22 at 5:24pm ï¿¼
 James Grill save me some acid..been a long time 
 May 22 at 5:25pm 

 Jamie Lindsey Don't need it here man..it is a ETERNAL TRIP!!!) 
 May 22 at 5:25pm Â· 
 ï¿¼
 Ricky Rick I'm there mate, and the best part is you're always first in the beer line! I'm all raptured up and I'm lovin' it! 
 May 22 at 6:41pm Â· 
  And the final joke that made me laugh:

 http://youtu.be/1LXuNpF6NVg

 I canâ€™t cry forever, but I can always remember the smiles.


----------



## madman (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Thanks Eric. Lobey and others send me an email from time to time to make sure I am sill here. I will be for a long time but being bounced so many times is starting to take it's toll.
> 
> He had a side that everyone didn't get to see.


YO CAP!  GLAD TO SEE YA ON HERE!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Angelpeace
> 
> 
> I got back in the car and sat there with tears running down my face. DAMN Lobey! Youâ€™re a cat. Youâ€™re supposed to have nine lives. Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ve used up a few through the years, but NINE already! I thought, â€œJust let me get home and to the computer. Itâ€™s one of his jokes. Itâ€™s got to be. Iâ€™ll come in and heâ€™ll be on Facebook or ABN laughing and commenting on all our sappy sentiments. Good one, Lobey! You got us! Weâ€™ll all have a good laugh and just be thankful it was a sick joke.â€


 
 I know it, Nina.  He truly thought you were wonderful.  You have a heart of gold too. He recognized that in you, Jamie and everyone in your family.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> The last email he sent me turned out to be ominously true.. not sure I want to share it publicly, though.. anyway, I know what you mean, folks!


 
 His last FB post was that way, also.  He was public, yet still private, so I'm not going to post it.  I just wish I had recognized it from his normal, if sometimes morbid, sense of humor.  At least he passed away in his own home.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2011)

I realize that this is a sad time but it's getting to the point of depressing.
 Can I share something?
 Last night while I slept through the number of storms that ripped through the area I was finally awakened by a strange sound. I had never heard the sound before and I woke up.
 My first thought was my computer waking and giving me a warning of impending disaster. No, it was sound asleep also.
 I went back to bed but I couldn't sleep. Then, I heard it again. Bleepity blipity pleep. Sorry, it's hard to spell the sound.
 I just said heck with it and made coffee at 2AM and started my day.
 Once again I heard it and it and found it was the intercom in the building. What the ??? I thought, persistent buggers aren't they. I threw on some pants and went to the door. I half expected the police trying to evacuate the building or something. I really had know idea what was going on.
 Anyway, this feeble attempt at Lobeyesque humor, albeit true, is dedicated to you Lobes.
 If you want the rest, PM me in my sleep.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2011)

It makes me feel better, Cows.  It's only been a day.  As someone who is hard on myself for everything, I feel okay, just letting myself grieve.  We were lucky to know him.  Those who never took the time or got here too late, really missed out.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 2, 2011)

This is news I didn't expect. I'm not going to sit here and pretend I loved the guy, but I didn't want him dead either. R. I. P. Lobeycat. My best to his family and friends.

 Now who am I going to argue politics with?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

I have some funeral info, if anyone wants to send condolences or flowers.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 3, 2011)

This sucks... Love ya lobey


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for giving a way to honor him and send condolence Laur.... Here's a piece of "Classic Lobey humor" from a thread referring to an e bay scam...[]





*lobeycat*

 Super Member






 [align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align]
 Posts: 6697
 Joined: 9/8/2003 
 From: RED SOX Nation
 Status: offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the clown's looking for a discount. this is why I will never accept paypal as a form of payment. Some turd flinging monkey can have payment stopped and keep my glass. If he was close I'd take a run over and show him why they're not repros. 
 Look closely see this spot....no closer....then i'd smash the thing into his forehead! See I'd say, modern glass wont break and stick into your face like that. 

 _____________________________

http://youtu.be/YkdOqdpSc0A makes a man cry it does lol. [align=right]
 [/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 3, 2011)

He's still making me laugh!  Reading through all these posts... I'm gonna miss arguing with someone just for the sake of arguing... The recipes... Guess I won't be tigga no more...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this news.  I didn't converse with him much but he made an impression on me.  I'll definitely miss reading his posts.  I'll be sure to pray for his family and friends.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 3, 2011)

Laur, Please let us know what the arrangements are. Even if Jamie and I can't be there we want to be sure and stop at that time and take another long moment to remember our friend. Also I want to write his daughter. I think I have his address from sending Christmas cards, but I just want to make sure that everything is going to the right place. Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2011)

This is shocking. Like most of us here, I knew Lobey only through this forum, but that was enough to know that he was a great guy. I always loved his sometimes twisted sense of humor. Believe it or not, I have one just like it. 

 Lobey was a guy who would bust on your politics, dis your sports teams and occasionally cuss you out, but it never meant that he didn't like you or respect you. It was just Lobey being Lobey. The man had a heart of gold, and he showed it here many times. This is very saddening, as he was still a fairly young man. 

 We will never forget you, buddy. Thanks for all the laughs, and for everything you have done for the forum and its members.  ~Jim


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 3, 2011)

He was a scrapper. I'll give you that. Traded dukes with him from the beginning. I had an axe to grind and he wasn't going to provide the lubricant. Offered to pay his passage to my doorstep so that we could settle the score. Went to-to-toe for a coupla years. I like a good fight and he'd match my parries every time. No shadow boxer here. After endless bouts he PM'd me. Said he couldn't compete (or wouldn't out of a shared deference).  In my reformed heart I knew he was more like me than I wanted to admit. Rick, are ya listenin? You see, it's a funny life. Warriors are strange that way. We all speak a common language from the school of brass knuckles, but the folks that we are most akin to -- fellow survivors -- people who are not going to leave this world without one outrageous knock-down-drag-out beat down, tend to draw and send the most heat to like-minded souls. Lobey was, and will always remain, my brother and I KNOW, he just passed from one room to another. We'll all meet in that grand ballroom for one helluva party!


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2011)

LOBES was a very giving sensitive person.Yep his outside was tough and he was tough inside too,but there beat a heart of a very sensitive person...I look at his face in the last picture I see of him and I see a man that has felt the weight of the world on his shoulders,very soulful look!

 He gave Nina and me a recipe for hame made pizza,that we have enjoyed many times...yall know how he loved cooking!

 When Nina and I needed to sell bottles he offered to help as so many on here did and we will never forget yall!He once told me he was the kind of person that would give you his last two dollars and borrow another one and give it to you.He wasn't bragging,I knew it was true.

 Knowing him he would agree with ERIC bout this getting too depressing and would advise us to put the "FUN" back into "FUN-ERAL"![]

 As a Christian I was aware of his using the LORD'S name in vain,but GOD loved LOBES much more then we ever could and I nor any one else knows another person's heart...hey if my cussing was the only thing I did wrong I would be a happy man!
  The Bible says
 "LOVE COVERS A MULTITUDE OF SINS" LOBES LOVED!

 I know I felt a peace from GOD bout LOBES![&:]

  LOBE'D probably appreciate how I deal with death and funerals:When they are rolling the casket down the asile towards the front [the way it is done here unless its a creamation of course] I aways think of the old game show "LET'S MAKE A DEAL" MONTE HALL the host would say "Do you want door number 1,2,or three or what Jay IS ROLLING DOWN THE AILSE![]

 LATTER LOBES!!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah I'm listening  but I don't hear what your saying. "pink Floyd"
   I hate to break the bad new to ya Cord old boy,but the man thought you were a BOOB.So don't try and make it look like you were his "Brother" 
   That's all im saying. As a matter of fact its green button time for you because I don't want to look at your MEANING LESS gibberish any longer. 
    Did you ever see the movie stripes ?  "just the facts JACK"


----------



## Stardust (Jun 3, 2011)

> I have some funeral info, if anyone wants to send condolences or flowers.


 Laura, 
 Could you send me the info, as it is not coming up in the local paper here. Thanks.
 Star


----------



## ktbi (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm learning a lot about Lobey by reading through this memorial thread. We conversed a couple of times via snail mail or PM's and I thought I knew him, but it looks like I just scratched the surface. He certainly had an on-line persona, but it really looks like his behind-the-scenes personality was someone I wish I knew better.  

 I wanted to put up a shadow box display of bottle tops and asked the forum for a little help.  I received a few responses, but Lobey sent a box of tops, along with two still attached to their original bottles.  One of them made it to the display that I'm still working on. He included a short letter to me, basically little more than a stranger actually, but it was warm, friendly, and well received. Sounds like he did that a lot.  He really wanted to help.  Good man...Ron


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I see our regards and special memories of this man all present a consistent respect for the great Man that he was. 
 I didn't have a lot of contact with him, but I found that he was always helpful and an on line friend with PMs and email. 
 I am sure he will be tragically missed by his family at home and they need our prayers of support.  We at least know that he is in HEAVEN now.     RED Matthews


----------



## suzanne (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't even know you were sick Lobeycat.  I seem to have lost my happy place.  I will miss you.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Angelpeace
> 
> Laur, Please let us know what the arrangements are. Even if Jamie and I can't be there we want to be sure and stop at that time and take another long moment to remember our friend. Also I want to write his daughter. I think I have his address from sending Christmas cards, but I just want to make sure that everything is going to the right place. Thanks.


 
 Nina, I know you're not on here as much as Jamie, so if he see this first, I PM'd you the info.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Lobes,
 If you're looking back at this from your next step in the journey, you know you left an impression and you will be missed. God bless.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 3, 2011)

Laur, please PM info to me too.


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2011)

This has helped me with the grieving process...wow what a lotta lives he must have touched!You know if this many just on here was loved him ..just imagine how many more in his life all in all he bonded with!

 It makes me even more aware to love those around me even more with the help of GOD..as GOD is LOVE...and that is how we are judged ..by our love..period..it is what JESUS commanded us to do...so when I see what love LOBES put forth ..I know he knew the LORD...he walked the walk..actions do speak louder then words..[&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 THANKS LAUR!I will tell NINA when she gets home.JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm floored right now.  We lost another great member, father and friend.  No one word can describe ol' Lobe....
 Not being able to be on regularly, I feel I'm late again getting this news.  You will be greatly missed, my friend.  I only wish we had lived closer so we could have actually met.  May all the bottles be keepers where you are.

 I raise a glass in your honor, and salute you!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 3, 2011)

Let me know too. Pat


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

Tried to PM you, Pat, but your inbox is full.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 3, 2011)

Computer was down a couple days ,started at "What is it before 1900 " as i always do ,and saw E-package reply with last logins on bottom and saw Lobey there too ??? Then found this post .
  Lobey Cat you are missed for sure but not forgotten ,thanks for all the help with bottles and the humor !!! 
 May your daughter find some comfort from these posts .


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, try it again if ya don't mind.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

No prob, Pat.  Steve (cobaltbot), thanks for the info.  Tried to PM you, back, but your inbox is full.


----------



## Meridena (Jun 4, 2011)

This man was the greatest person I have ever met, and will ever meet. Seemed like he'd live on forever - and I'm sure he will. It's amazing to see how loved he is by all, because he was full of love, and you get what you give.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 4, 2011)

Travel well my friend.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 4, 2011)

Charlie,
 I'm with you, Lobey was my favorite forum member. 
 He kept things honest but also interjected thought provoking humor and anecdotes.
 I do believe having a military background helped myself and others see his raw edge for what it was; strong displeasure at anything unjust, offensive or insulting, driven by a pure moral compass that meant no harm. He just wanted the world to be a simple, honest place. 
 Lobey was the kind of guy I would have enjoyed having for a neighbor, me thinks.
 Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Meridena
> 
> This man was the greatest person I have ever met, and will ever meet. Seemed like he'd live on forever - and I'm sure he will. It's amazing to see how loved he is by all, because he was full of love, and you get what you give.


 
 Did you know Lobe personally ?  if so tell us some funny story's about him,I am sure there are many. I wish I could have hung around with him for a weekend,weird shiiit would have happened [8D]


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 4, 2011)

Rick,
 I think it is Lobe's daughter that posted.
 Bill


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2011)

No, that's not Lobey's daughter.  I don't know her.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 4, 2011)

So - who's gonna give me the Sanborn user name and password now? [X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> So - who's gonna give me the Sanborn user name and password now? [X(]


 

 He gave it to me.  
     user name :  Useaprobe           Password:   SandbornsRuseless


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Rick! LOL! I actually had something specific to look up, though. []


----------



## Meridena (Jun 4, 2011)

I knew him as well as I could. A friend from another online adventure. I'll dig up some stories sometime. I was sad for losing him, but now I find happiness just having a chance to have known him.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 4, 2011)

Nina, 
 I read your post about cemeteries, and I, too, often visit them. Mostly when I'm sad or angry, but sometimes just because. I get a lot of peace when I visit. It helps put things into perspective and is very theraputic. Fresh air, a little exercise, and many deep thoughts to ponder. From the obvious to the imaginary. As long as we are alive, things can change. Everybody there had a life and a story. I read the names, extract what little information I can from their stones, and imagine what their life was like. How their families felt when they died. Who they knew. What events they celebrated. They all had hardships, they all had joy. The beautiful angel girls with the missing hands that kids now tell ghost stories about... these were put up with great love by a family mourning their beautiful daughter. The 3 teenagers that died 3 or 4 days apart and share a common headstone - sickness? manybe a house fire? The man who died December 31, 1899. The 18 year old that died in 1876... well, at least he got to see the country turn 100. I'm sure they had a big celebration. I wonder what it was like. Did he know the baby that was born January of that year that also died young, but long after him? 
 I feel they deserve to be remembered, even if my remembering is only fictitious. They were like us - individuals with good and bad traits... some I would have liked, some, I'm sure I would have disliked. I can't tell who is who now. Which is as it should be. If someone had hurt others in life, in death they no longer can. 
 Next time you visit the cemetery, I hope I've found a way to give you more peace.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Thanks Rick! LOL! I actually had something specific to look up, though. []


 
 lol sorry[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Nina,
> I read your post about cemeteries, and I, too, often visit them. Mostly when I'm sad or angry, but sometimes just because. I get a lot of peace when I visit. It helps put things into perspective and is very theraputic. Fresh air, a little exercise, and many deep thoughts to ponder. From the obvious to the imaginary. As long as we are alive, things can change. Everybody there had a life and a story. I read the names, extract what little information I can from their stones, and imagine what their life was like. How their families felt when they died. Who they knew. What events they celebrated. They all had hardships, they all had joy. The beautiful angel girls with the missing hands that kids now tell ghost stories about... these were put up with great love by a family mourning their beautiful daughter. The 3 teenagers that died 3 or 4 days apart and share a common headstone - sickness? manybe a house fire? The man who died December 31, 1899. The 18 year old that died in 1876... well, at least he got to see the country turn 100. I'm sure they had a big celebration. I wonder what it was like. Did he know the baby that was born January of that year that also died young, but long after him?
> ...


 
 I do the same thing. Its one place in this crazy town where you can walk and hear-----------------------------------------------------silence


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, Rick - that, too. Very much so.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 4, 2011)

I once wrote RICH that him and me were like HUCK  FINN AND TOM SAWYER rolling down the Mississippi!That is how I feel about him!!So glad to know beyound a doubt he was my frind! JAMIE


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 4, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Man,I hate it when I stay away from the forum for too long and have to read all this unsettling news about Bearswede, Lobey and now Earl.

 I miss you all and have enjoyed talking with all of you at one time or another. My best wishes for healing go out to their families. I think I have to post some uplifting stories about them soon.

 Just saw this post from Lobey about Bearswedenow just two weeks later we're writing about Lobey  


 Posts: 6697
 Joined: 9/8/2003 
 From: RED SOX Nation
 Status: offline   I'm broken hearted about this. I'm looking back over the pages here and I remember them like they just happened. He and I shared more than a few laughs. We spoke on the phone now and again, most recently we hooked up on Skype. We met for lunch twice a ways back and hardly mentioned bottles at all. He was so much more than his wolfies. He was a great man and a pretty cool guy! 
 Ya brought tears to my eyes you old Swede! See you on the otherside. 

 _____________________________

 http://youtu.be/YkdOqdpSc0A makes a man cry it does lol.  


 Hey Laur, if you see this, please send me the info on Rich I'd like to send something.
 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

PM sent, Doug.  Sure do miss, Lobey.  It's only been a few days, and these things take time.  As I have said already, it really helps a lot to read everyone's thoughts and comments.  

 Like Kate and Rick, enjoy the cemeteries a lot too.  Partly the history, the pleasant setting and getting out.  Sometimes, they will answer your questions, if you bring a recorder.  I know it sounds crazy, and I don't think I would hang out at a cemetery if I were laid to rest there, but you do get answers sometimes.  Pictures, too.  

 Speaking of ghosts, I was just talking with Rich a couple weeks ago and was asking if he ever visited the haunted armory near his city.  I saw it on a Ghost Hunters show and thought of him.  It looks like a really neat place to visit.  He said his bottle cabinet would rattle on its own sometimes.  No reason.  I asked him about it and he said there was no logical explanation.  There was no more logical person than him.  Makes you wonder, with all the antique bottles we have.  I said, since a lot of his city is built over, that I bet there is something under his house.  Oh well, just some musings.  That was one of our last talks, although we did comment back and forth between then and now.  

 Anyone have some funny quotations from him?  I have a couple, but I'll let you guys go first.


----------



## Meridena (Jun 4, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Going with the cemetery thing, here's a picture Lobey sent me of one by his home. He told me that he'd walk through here often.

 And this isn't a funny quote from him as such, but apt perhaps...

 "Dying's not hard Miss, it's the living that's the tricky bit."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Welcome Meridena...Cool pic, and ironically true saying..


----------



## Meridena (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Thanks Joe. I'm no bottle collector by any means, I'm finding that being around people who care about him as much as I do brings some sort of peace however. More quotes, let me see...

 "Life is a grand and funny thing sometimes, one has to know when to laugh at it."
 "Never let your dreams die. Most of mine have, some quite recently in fact and it just leaves you with a sense of regret that is rather unpleasant."

 And some more amusing stuff:

 "It's quite possible you've just surpassed my cat as my best friend!"
 "You know I have the acute perceptiveness of a beanbag chair."
 "You've eaten the nutritional equivalent of a sofa cushion."

 And something a little crude... lol.

 "knew a guy once. he had been having a great day for himself so he decided to bring his wife home a dozen roses to share the joy. Being the bitch she was she looks at te roses and says, I suppose I'll have to spread my legs for these. The guy replys, What? You don't have a vase. 
 you might have to think about that for awhile lol."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> Being the bitch she was she looks at te roses and says, I suppose I'll have to spread my legs for these. The guy replys, What? You don't have a vase.


 
 [sm=lol.gif]  [sm=lol.gif]  [sm=lol.gif]  [sm=lol.gif]  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> ORIGINAL:  Meridena
> 
> Thanks Joe. I'm no bottle collector by any means, I'm finding that being around people who care about him as much as I do brings some sort of peace however. More quotes, let me see...
> 
> ...


 
 LOL.


----------



## Meridena (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Speaking of his cat, does anyone know how he is and if he'll be looked after? Lobey loved Virgil so much.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I'm sure Rich left provisions for him.  He wouldn't leave anything to chance.  His daughter will probably take care of him.  I'm sure he'll be okay.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Here's one of my favorites:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbs7tLPxyr4&feature=related


----------



## Meridena (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

A quote about his cat, he had a funny way of making me smile even though things were so serious.

 "He senses something wrong. He's been sticking close by when I'm in a mood. Not that he cares mind you. I think he's just checking if I'm dying so he can eat me."


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> ORIGINAL:  Meridena
> 
> A quote about his cat, he had a funny way of making me smile even though things were so serious.
> 
> "He senses something wrong. He's been sticking close by when I'm in a mood. Not that he cares mind you. I think he's just checking if I'm dying so he can eat me."


 

 hahahaha!! thats Lobes for ya   [][][][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Here is a Lobey classic lol

  		 	   	     		                                            			 "the clown's looking for a discount. this is why I will never accept  paypal as a form of payment. Some turd flinging monkey can have payment  stopped and keep my glass. If he was close I'd take a run over and show  him why they're not repros. 
  Look closely see this spot....no  closer....then i'd smash the thing into his forehead! See I'd say,  modern glass wont break and stick into your face like that."                                              			 			 								 			 			 [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Talking about Hawaii and how nice our forum friends from there are:

 Me:  They all seem so laid back and kind.
 Rich:  Yeah they do!  I want to live there and eat pork until my heart explodes!

 On a picture someone posted of themselves cooking, shirtless:  That chicken dish looks quite hidious, lol. that fact that his armpits are hang over the pan isn't making it any more appealing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Just saying

 I had some other funny ones, but I can't think of them now.


----------



## woody (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Does anyone have a link to his obituary???


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I was asking about how to use Muriatic acid for cleaning... Then somebody suggested using a stronger cleaner, HASA. Here was lobey's witty reply... I'll miss these.

 "HASA is a great product! I like to get my big fourty gallon cauldron boiling away under and oak fire in the back yard with about 20 gallons of the stuff. Makes an awful stink and the birds drop out of the sky for blocks around but the results can't be beat. Bring it to a rapid boil, pull up a lawn chair and just wait for the fire department's HAZMAT team to arrive. Best to be wearing a flashy pair of Bermuda shorts and a hockey mask when they storm your back yard. Stops 'em dead in their tracks. I've found scream singing "There's Gonna be a Hot Time in the Old Town Tonight" delays things even further whilst the SWAT team is brought up."


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I need to add that my wife sends her condolences and is very saddened to hear of another passing.  She always enjoyed reading Lobe's posts and sense of humor.  She will miss him and the others dearly.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I was asking about how to use Muriatic acid for cleaning... Then somebody suggested using a stronger cleaner, HASA. Here was lobey's witty reply... I'll miss these.
> 
> "HASA is a great product! I like to get my big fourty gallon cauldron boiling away under and oak fire in the back yard with about 20 gallons of the stuff. Makes an awful stink and the birds drop out of the sky for blocks around but the results can't be beat. Bring it to a rapid boil, pull up a lawn chair and just wait for the fire department's HAZMAT team to arrive. Best to be wearing a flashy pair of Bermuda shorts and a hockey mask when they storm your back yard. Stops 'em dead in their tracks. I've found scream singing "There's Gonna be a Hot Time in the Old Town Tonight" delays things even further whilst the SWAT team is brought up."


 
 LOL, thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Does anyone have a link to his obituary???


 
 Woody, I was told there would be no obit.  Not sure why.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Funny thing, today. At Walmart, which I am loathe to go to, I found something.  May not be a sign or anything.  Just for fun, not intending to buy anything, I checked out the book section.  Right away, a book caught my eye.  It's called "An Echo in The Bone", by Diana Gabaldon.  I've talked about her books on here before.  Lately, I had been urging Rich to read them.  I knew he enjoyed reading and would love these.  Don't think he got a chance to check them out. 

  The funny thing is, this latest book in her series is not a new book. It's from 2009.  I have never seen any books in her series at Walmart, ever.  I have been waiting and waiting to read this book.  I think about the characters every day.  That's how compelling and awesome this series is.  This one is set in the period of the Revolutionary War.  

 This may be the last book.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see if she writes more.  Just thought I'd share something that brightened my day (besides getting to see my mom), and made me stop and think.


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Here's an excerpt from a thread remembering Lobey's sarcastic wit. He then posted a photo of a bottle that I had sent for Christmas, except that he doctored the photo to illustrate his point. Hopefully I'll post this in the right order:

  RE: a visit to the piles... - 6/16/2009 7:31:40 AM    	 	 	 	 


 lobeycat
 Super Member



 Posts: 6697
 Joined: 9/8/2003 
 From: RED SOX Nation
 Status: offline 
 quote:

 Normal folks would have simply requested "post some photos after you've cleaned them up!" 

*Here's an observation..... 
 I just had the feeling you posted them like that so you could say "hey look what i did"  Personally i couldn't care less. But to post a bunch of out of focus crap that you can't even see is just silly. I could understand posting these if they were taken at the dig sight but to take them home, stuff them into a lightbox without even brushing the loose dirt off, well what can I say? how about another close up of embossing that no one can read, that's completely logical. But hey, now you can post photos of the same bottles, take up twice the bandwidth and accomplish nothing. How's that for observant? * 
 < Message edited by lobeycat -- 6/16/2009 7:49:36 AM > 

 Here's the photo he posted using the Christmas bottle I had sent him:


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Of course I had to post something when I saw his comments and photo:



 Dabeel
 Super Member


 Posts: 725
 Joined: 3/12/2004 
 From: Baltimore origin, Now the Bay Area,CA
 Status: online 
*Lobey, 
 Shame on you for defacing that Jackson's Napa Soda I sent you for Christmas.. 
 punishable by "The Bottle Gods"  * 

 That's just one of many fond memories I have about Sir LobeyCat
 Doug


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> Here is a Lobey classic lol
> 
> "the clown's looking for a discount. this is why I will never accept paypal as a form of payment. Some turd flinging monkey can have payment stopped and keep my glass. If he was close I'd take a run over and show him why they're not repros.
> Look closely see this spot....no closer....then i'd smash the thing into his forehead! See I'd say, modern glass wont break and stick into your face like that."


 
 That was actually a post of mine he responded to, I was feeling a little down about dealing with someone, his post put a smile on my face and helped me to realize it wasn't me, there are just jerks out there. I will miss his posts, a sad day indeed......bill


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

That picture is hilarious.  I remember that post.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 5, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Funny stuff.  At least he lives on in reruns.


----------



## Meridena (Jun 6, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

The day before Christmas...

 Me: Mum made me cheesecake, so, you know. Nomnomnom.
 Him: Asscake you mean? Going straight there.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 6, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

wow... i cant even think this is true.... very sad that he pasted.. we had some spirted post back and forth from time to time but i liked that he did not back down.. you dont see too many men like that anymore..  i remember years ago we got into it over something dumb and i told him to but the bottle down and stop drinking. he went on for like a whole page about how he doesnt drink and being drunk was how he acted everyday and so on and so on.. i was laughing at his response but never told him.. i wish i had , we both would have gottin a good laugh.. this forum has lost a very good man . i just remembered another story.. last one a swear... one time i posted a pick of a bottle i had found and asked some questions about it.. on the thread lobey posted it was a " ok" bottle and nothing to write home about.. well later that day i get an email from him telling me it was a good bottle . he said he didnt want me to get a big head over it on the forum.. lmao...  he was one funny sob... rest in peace lobey , hope you have old dumps in heaven!!!!!! ~matt


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

He had a lot of willpower.  I know that's not really what it's about, to stop drinking.  He reminded me of my grandfather in that way and lots of others.  They both had excellent morals and stopped drinking when their children, grandchildren were born.  They both served our country in the military.  "Trained to observe and interrogate," he told me once, speaking about himself.  He had a lot of funny quote, some I can't repeat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I just read this on Bear swede  passing page, wow  "chills"Lobe is on the other side having lunch with the bear []

 (dont know if anyone posted this) I didn't check

 lobeycat
  		   		  Super Member

  		  Posts:  6697
  		  Joined:  9/8/2003 
 From:  RED SOX Nation
 Status: offline 		   		 	   	     		                                            			 I'm broken hearted about this. I'm looking back over the pages here  and I remember them like they just happened. He and I shared more than a  few laughs. We spoke on the phone now and again, most recently we  hooked up on Skype.  We met for lunch twice a ways back and hardly  mentioned bottles at all. He was so much more than his wolfies. He was a  great man and a pretty cool guy! 
  Ya brought tears to my eyes you old Swede! See you on the otherside.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 6, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I just read this on Bear swedeÂ  passing page, wowÂ  "chills"Lobe is on the other side having lunch with the bearÂ []
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that's pretty scary...


----------



## Meridena (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak8S8FN3ycA

 Wanted to show this to him at some stage... makes me think of him quite a lot.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

If any of the moderators could go back and find one or two (if they exist) posts that Rich STARTED, I would appreciate it, if they could post them.
 I went back the 100 that I could and noticed that he always replied to others, he never started a post.
 Bill


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

So sorry to hear this also. I have been one of the people he directed his wit toward. We didnt agree much but had much respect for eachother. To me his death is very ironic.....I will miss him deeply.

   If the was an ABN Hall of Fame he would be the first inductee.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Hey Bill, here's a few...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Things-that-go-BUMP-in-the-night!/m-317417/tm.htm
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Before-I-die%%%%/m-329999/tm.htm
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/I-suppose%%%%%%/m-321682/tm.htm
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/another-sideline/m-105551/tm.htm


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I think a fitting tribute would be to make him an honerary moderator, something that never would have happened in real life, I think lobey would love the irony.


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

ROFLLLLLLLL at this.....

 "Questioned the cat but he denies any involvement. He'll crack under enhanced interrogation though!"


 That's my Red Sawx buddy at his best !!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Thanks for posting those, Charlie.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> That picture is hilarious.  I remember that post.


 
 I must have missed that post funny shittttt!  Is that a cheese curl? thats what im eating at the moment []


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 7, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I'm really sad to hear about Richard.  He certainly was one of the most colorful characters on this site.   One of a kind.  Unforgettable.  He was so thoughtful he came up with Secret Santa with bottles.  That's about as nice a gesture as I can imagine.  I offer my sincere condolences to his family and all his friends.  I also offer my prayers for him, his family, and all of us on the ABN.  I will never forget Lobey.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

I regretted that I could not participate last year, but the Secret Santa thing was great, as beendiggin said.  It wasn't about whether you had the best bottle to send.  You sent the one you thought your friend would like the best.  It was about everyone being able to get a little something for Christmas and really made people feel good.  It was such a nice gesture and idea.  I hope we keep it alive.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

[&:] Sorry to hear about Lobeycat, I didnt know him as I am rather new here. but I did enjoy some of his last posts. May peace be with him and his daughter....Andy


----------



## Meridena (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

One time, I told him my favourite flowers were daffodils. Now it could just be a coincidence, but a few days later this was his profile picture on facebook. Missing the big sweetheart.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Thanks, Charlie.
 Laur, Did you catch the irony in two of Lobe's posts?
 One was the Ma and Pa Carter where he refers to getting them before he dies and the other is you asking him to put the pontiled Dalby's in his will for you.
 Bill


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Yeah, I have seen what you mean, Bill.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: Lobeycat,Bearswede and Earl*

Hey Laur...

 I am reading this post and I can not believe what I see...  Lobeycat, gone???   

 I know he and I had several political confrontations and I disagreed with him on many issues, but I never expected this! I am completely and utterly floored!!!! I stayed in the background for the past couple of years, watching and reading the posts, I am without words... in disbelief! Never have I been so shocked at the passing of such an active member...

 Kind, witty, controversial, caring, outspoken, dedicated... never apologetic. Said what he meant and meant what he said. 
 I guess you really never, ever know... 

 we must all treat every day as if it will be our last... love all as if they were our brothers/sisters, be truthfull and kind to everyone who's paths we cross, Never taking anything or anyone for granted. He will be sorely missed...  

 From a brother Marine... Lobey, " Semper Fi " and say Hi to Chesty Puller for me...we will all be in the same battalion someday, so hold a place for me in the chow line...

 Wayne Godfrey
 AKA Southern Maine Diver


----------



## tank (Jun 11, 2011)

hi,i dont collect bottles or anything like that,i just knew rick aka lobeycat ,i met him playing a game called evony, i bullied him into downloading skype,so we could chat while playing the game, and also i hav probs typing,so skyping was the only way.A military guy,with evony lord name drahcir=richard,but we all called him tank,because of his service in the army,he got to know my wife and daughter and dogs over the time i knew him coz skype was always on,Always digging his truck out so he could go and clear more snow,his cat sleeping on his face,his friend jim poping around for a visit,his daughter off to college,his love of bottles,red sox and life .This site has helped me alot,reading all the comments, the same guy i knew, BIG luv 2 all that knew him,from lord go1terforce aka paul,julie,daisy,ham+pickle my 2 jack russels bristol england xxx


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember when Lobe was playing "Mafia Wars" with me but I guess he didn't like the gangster life much so he started to play Evony.[8D]


----------



## Meridena (Jun 11, 2011)

He reset his Evony account, then asked them to restore it... in some sort of twisted irony they restored it 2 days after he passed. :/ And that pretty much sums up the quality that is Evony, lol. Ohhh well.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tank
> 
> hi,i dont collect bottles or anything like that,i just knew rick aka lobeycat ,i met him playing a game called evony, i bullied him into downloading skype,so we could chat while playing the game, and also i hav probs typing,so skyping was the only way.A military guy,with evony lord name drahcir=richard,but we all called him tank,because of his service in the army,he got to know my wife and daughter and dogs over the time i knew him coz skype was always on,Always digging his truck out so he could go and clear more snow,his cat sleeping on his face,his friend jim poping around for a visit,his daughter off to college,his love of bottles,red sox and life .This site has helped me alot,reading all the comments, the same guy i knew, BIG luv 2 all that knew him,from lord go1terforce aka paul,julie,daisy,ham+pickle my 2 jack russels bristol england xxx


 
 That's very nice to read.  I don't know anything about the game, but I remember him saying he played it.  I also remember him saying he had a good friend in England he skyped with.  He posted some bottle pictures for a friend from England, too.  Wish we could have seen his whole collection and displays.  He had some great bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 11, 2011)

> Wish we could have seen his whole collection and displays.  He had some great bottles.


I'm sure it's not all but remember this?
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/wood-working-part-deux/m-105183/tm.htm
 Quite the little carpenter too.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL, typical Virgo bottle display!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 11, 2011)

That thread makes me wanta build something...in memory of lobeycat, bearswede and earl. They will be missed. At least we are fortunate enough to go back and read their posts; they are still alive within the forum


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> LOL, typical Virgo bottle display!


 
 Im a Leo and I do it the same way, why is that the Virgo way  oh great zodiac reader  ?/ LOL


----------



## Stardust (Jun 11, 2011)

You could be a Virgo rising or have a lot of planets in Virgo. You're not just your birth sign. Was it Joe who did a post to see who we all were once?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2011)

..this must be my Virgo moon at work: []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> You could be a Virgo rising or have a lot of planets in Virgo. You're not just your birth sign. Was it Joe who did a post to see who we all were once?


 
 You beat me to it, Star.  She's right.  We should find out, Star.  Wouldn't it be a hoot if that's true?  Guys, send me you birth dates, times, city and state and I'll tell you.  See, this is all Joe's fault.  He did start that astrology post and taught me all about it.  I can't remember your sign, Star.  I like my sign, except for the clumsiness part.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2011)

As I said in another post, I planted some Rosemary for Lobey today.  Sure miss him.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> As I said in another post, I planted some Rosemary for Lobey today.  Sure miss him.


 
 That's a nice fathers day gesture.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2011)

This is when Lobe won the number guessing game,they were fun times.




> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> I feel like I've just been crowned Miss America....god I just feel so pretty. I'm all teary eyed here.
> In  the spirit of the games I'd like Rick/poisons4me to relist this  bottle/game and start again with another number. I in turn will make a  donation to the forum. Is that OK with everyone? Better be Nice little poison but I have it's twin. So you two Ricks pick a new # and start her again.
> Yes  Rick I figured it was your 5 digits cause the bird was just whack and  666 had to be Bush because he's Satan incarnate. Good game here! Keep it  up, all night long!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 19, 2011)

I know we didn't get along on this site, but my prayers go out to him and his family!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> I know we didn't get along on this site, but my prayers go out to him and his family!!


 
 Nice gesture on fathers day man[]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day Lobe.
 In reading all the post in this topic,you earned respect from both friend and foe in expressing your passions and thoughts.You proved that even tho our physical bodies may leave this plane of existence,we are still here.You showed us that we can leave LOVE to overpower the pain.
  In the few corispondances we had,you expressed the difficulty of living with a purpose.
 If your looking back right now my friend,you will see that a purpose was filled by your life.
 Well done!
 Journey well,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2011)

How are the gas prices up there Lobe??? I found some good cheep S#$%^it today [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice Rick! []


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2011)

This will be a tough day for Lobey's daughter, being her first Father's Day without her dad. I thought of her earlier today. 

 SickRick, That old leaded gas will kill your S-10 unless you chop off the catalytic converter. Grab the Sawzall, all fixed [8D]   ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 20, 2011)

I am convinced that it takes a year to really start to heal a loved ones death, going through all of the annual  events and holidays without them.

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2011)

Please see my post about Lobey's bottles.  His mother gave them to a friend and she would like to sell them.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2011)

laur,
 I can't find your post....
 Ty,
 star


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2011)

It's under Buy, Sell and Swap.  I should have waited to post, because Lobey's daughter said she wants some of his bottles.  She will work it out with the woman who has them.  I'm out of it.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I'm sad to hear they are being sold ~ I had seen them at our local flea market together where he used to go and make a quick run through and go onto the next. When you buy bottles with someone there is a lot of emotions tied to each and every bottle you collected together. Memories of the day. Like Time In a Bottle. I'm glad she spoke up before they were all sold.  She is so young my heart goes out to her, right now all of this must be so overwhelming. I wish her the best and I hope she keeps every single one that she wants. They represent her dad his passion, his energy and his endless hours of time collecting.  She can never get that back once gone ~ 

 He would email me all kinds of things. I remember he wrote. I love Bottles, Bottles, Bottles!


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2011)

Lobey and I didnt get off on the right foot back when I was Antiquenut and we went around and around until we agreed to call a truce.I learned to respect him and laughed really hard at his wit.From some of the things he did for others,it was apparent to me that he had a huge heart.If Lobeycat can swing any deals or favors,Im sure some members here will strike bottle gold.

 Not coming around hardly at all anymore,I am not only shocked to hear about his death,but also the deaths of Bearswede and Earl.This place will never again be the same.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> .If Lobeycat can swing any deals or favors,Im sure some members here will strike bottle gold!


 
 Deals are made up there, trust me[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 16, 2011)

Today, I was eating lunch and I glanced down at a piece of torn newspaper.  I have been wrapping some bottles, using newspaper another forum member sent, and he is not even in New England.  It made me smile.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, I've been gone from the forum so long and was really shocked to come on here today and learn of Lobeycats passing.  Its always sad when someone dies, and he was way to young to go.  Lobey was the very first person to welcome me on this site.  My first impression of him  proved to be an accurate one, he was quite a character!  The forum won't be the same without him.


----------

